# Pilea glauca



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

is this a suitable plant for a vivarium? if so where can i get it?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not sure about the name of this plant. I have a plant I have tagged as Pilea glaucophyllum










I'm not sure of that name either but it should do very well in terrariums.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

That looks like it Harry, I have some. It does great in a viv although mine looks a little different, with red stems. Here are some pics.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Im growing Pilea glauca in my hex tank now. it does well there but tends to grow tall as opposed to flat like in basket culture.
Still very neat plant!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have never seen it flower so I'm not sure it's a Pilea. It develops red stems in higher light I think. I can get plenty of cuttings.


----------

